# Ich krieg die Hucke voll - Hilfe!



## Schlamm (26. Mai 2012)

Grüße, 
eins vorweg -> Ich bin ein Diablo-Noob, aber ein waschechter! Die Hälfte von euch würde wahrscheinlich traurig den Kopf schütteln, wenn ihr mich spielen seht...
Aber im Moment spiele ich auf dem Grad Hölle und die Champions hauen mich regelmäßig um. Und dann wirds manchmal sehr häßlich^^stellenweise sterbe ich die auch nach und nach zu meinem Rezzpunkt bis ich iwann nackt da stehe^^

Man liest ja viel, dass die Champs sehr schwer sind, kommt ja auch auf die Kombi an. Aber ich hab iwie das Gefühl, dass ich arg unter Durchschnitt spiele. Und tolle Guides gibt es noch nicht. Ich habe schon so viel an der Skillung gedreht, aber ich bin nicht zufrieden. 

Womit spielt ihr denn so? Spielt ihr allein, oder mit ein, zwei Freunden und welche Skills habt ihr drin? 

PS. Ich habe meistens meinen Bruder dabei, der spielt einen Barbar. Dann kann ich die Skillung doch etwas offensiver ausrichten, oder was ratet ihr mir? 

thx für die Antworten schonmal


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2012)

Ausrüstung und Movement ist in dem Spiel alles.
Wie ist es um deine Ausrüstung bstellt ?


----------



## ElDaggetto (29. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,

wir sind aktuell zu viert in der Hölle Akt II unterwegs und es ist zweifelsohne je nach Kombination der Elite's nicht wirklich leicht. Wir spielen wie gesagt zu viert in der Kombination Barbar, Monk, Dämonenjäger und Zauberer. Es ist wirklich massiv wichtig sich viel zu bewegen. Das Feigling-Prinzip (Stehen bleiben und sehen, ob Du den Gegener schneller killst als er Dich  ) bringt rein gar nichts mehr auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Grade als Nahkämpfer ist das nicht immer angenehm, je nach Funktionen der Elites.

Ab und an ist Leben und zwischen durch, durchs kiten, wenig Schaden machen und sich bewegen mehr Wert als drauf zu holzen und stehen zu bleiben. Die Aufgabe kann man glaube ich aber nur selten allgemein gültig lösen, weil die Erfordernisse pro Elite immer variieren auf Grund der Fähigkeiten.

Wie bereits auch Caps-Lock sagte, ist es ebenso Equipment abhängig. 30000 Leben sind auch nichts wert, wenn Du so gut wie 0 Rüstung hast. (Überspitzt gesagt!) Es kommt zunehmend im Spielverlauf auf Deine Widerstände und auch auf Deinen Rüstungswert an, auch wenn es anfänglich vielleicht ein wenig komisch ist Attribute mitzunutzen, die Du für den Schaden Deiner Klasse eigentlich gebrauchen kannst.

Der Dag


----------



## Fumika (29. Mai 2012)

Bin mit meinem Monk jetz auch Hölle (Ende Act 1).
Ich habe Normal und Alptraum mit Blenden und 7 Fäuste gearbeitet (ging recht super).
Ab Hölle musste ich aber auf den Monk Heal und den Erd Begleiter umwechseln weil Elite usw kaum noch cc bar sind (statt 3 sec Blenden nur noch 1....).

Es geht eig *teilweise* Aber bei manchen kombis muss mann echt übelst tricksen.
Wie Eldagetto scho sagte wechrennen auf cds warten oder wie ichs gerne tu : In nem engen Gang / Brücke und ein nach dem nächsten verhauen.

Das dickste Problem was mir eig auffällt ist MEIN Schaden ich hab noch keine Waffen gefunden die besser sind als meine 2 Einhänder.
Genauso der rest, ich trage viele lv 40 items die teilweise 3 ma so hohe stats haben wie die lv 52 items die mir droppen.

Ich bin nicht drumm rumm gekommen einfach ins Ah zu gehen und mir für knapp 80 k 2 Waffen zu kaufen (die ich in 1,5 Level benutzen kann).
Die steigerung ist von einmal 160 einmal 140 auf 2 mal 340 dmg.... glaub ma dadurch wird es viel leichter.


----------

